# Playing with his food



## ZekieBoysMom (Jul 10, 2014)

Hi all. I'm new to the forum and have been browsing around but haven't seen anyone else address this issue. 

We got our V, Zeke, in Sept. of 2012 at 15 wks old. From the very beginning we taught him to sit and wait for us to serve his food until we gave the "okay" for him to eat. He's so good about it that as soon as we pick up his bowl off the floor he'll go to his spot and sit without even being told. 

He just turned 2 at the end of May, and about 6 months ago started a new routine with his meals. When we give him the "okay" he'll approach his bowl, take a few pieces of kibble and then drop them on the carpet in the living room. He'll then proceed to pounce at them & toss them around, bouncing away from them then pouncing on them again. He'll do this for anywhere from 20 seconds to nearly a minute before he'll finally eat those few pieces, then return to his bowl and finish his meal there. He's such a goofball!! 

We have no idea why he started doing this, but it's quite entertaining to watch. Just wondering if anyone else's V makes such a big production over every meal.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

No problem - V's get bored just like us - just entertaining himself - #1 rule as a owner - No Harm - No Foul !!!!!!


----------



## ZekieBoysMom (Jul 10, 2014)

Well we're certainly not bored with him around. Never a dull moment! ;D


----------



## ZekieBoysMom (Jul 10, 2014)

Finally got a clip of Zeke in action. He has to do his little song & dance before EVERY meal. LOL!

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v101/tls03849/MVI_2333_zps1242eac6.mp4


----------



## aliciavp (Mar 14, 2014)

ZekieBoysMom said:


> Finally got a clip of Zeke in action. He has to do his little song & dance before EVERY meal. LOL!
> 
> http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v101/tls03849/MVI_2333_zps1242eac6.mp4


HILARIOUS!! Thank you for sharing


----------



## RugersParents (Jul 16, 2013)

Funny Video. looks like he's having a great time.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

haha! The way he keeps eyeing that vent makes me think he's lost his fair share of food down it.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

What a goofball! Our family's small dog used to do this with carrots. And our new pup does it with a bully stick. But never with meals! If only I could get them that excited about kibble...!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Dharma does the same thing. Only she has to take her food out of her crate. Maybe she is adding some extra flavor to her food that I don't know about?


----------

